# منتدى جامد جدا عن الروبوتات



## mohamed AYAD (19 أغسطس 2007)

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/SeattleRobotics/


----------



## إيناسا (24 أغسطس 2007)

*معلومات عن الروبوتات*

إياد،
هل يمكنك التحدث حول الروبوتات باختصار وببساطة إلى مستمعي بي بي سي العربية. إنني أعمل بإذاعة بي بي سي وأريد التحدث مع مهندس عن الروبوتات بالعربية من أجل تقرير أقوم باعداده.


----------



## mohamed AYAD (24 أغسطس 2007)

انا شاكر جدا علي الرد وانا مازلت في السنة الاخيرة في كلية الهندسة وطبعا انا مهتم بالروبوت لانه مشروع تخرجى ولاني بحلم ان احنا كعالم عربي نطور نفسنا في هذا المجال لانة وباختصار المستقبل


----------



## إيناسا (24 أغسطس 2007)

*great*

would you like to give me a 3-minute interview in Arabic about robots for BBC Arabic Radio.

If you want, please email me you number and I will call you.


----------



## mohamed AYAD (24 أغسطس 2007)

اين عنوان بريدك الاليكترونى


----------



## إيناسا (24 أغسطس 2007)

it is [email protected]


----------

